# Flex Track - Best Prices



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

Being relatively new to Garden railroading, I would like advice on buying flex track. 

I am planning on adding 300 - 400 feet of track to my railroad, and plan to use aluminum flex track, code 332... if I can find it; otherwise, I'll use code 250. I am running battery power and belive aluminum will be OK for me, and the most economical. About 6 months ago I checked pricing and found prices a little over $2 per ft; now, I'm seeing prices in the $3 - $4/ft range. 

I am going to the National convention next week, and am hoping to find some 'good' prices/discounts. 

After reading these forums, I am going to buy a Train li rail/track bender. 

I would appreciate any advice from members regarding the best places to buy flex track at reasonable prices?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

RLD Hobbies has best pricing approx. $3.30 a foot not including shipping...for Accucraft flex track 

Hurry it is going fast! 

He stated that it is going to increase next shipment by approx. $30. 


Bubba


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait for Aristo to have their buy four get one free sale.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 

Do you know roughly what the guy at RLD is charging for shipping? (Based on one carton of 72')...


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will have a show special on AMS code 250 NG track cases at the national convention in Phoenix- beat the cost of freight too. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

AML new 6ft flex brass track, does any one know forsure what the copper % is?


----------



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

I will be flying into Phoenix; probably will have to ship the track. Some questions: 
1) Material... al, ss or brass 
2) Rails or tracks w/ties 
3) USA standard or Euro narrow gauge 

What is your company/booth location? 

I look forward to seeing you at the convention.


----------



## truman (Feb 15, 2008)

I am running Aristo Craft locos/cars. Is there any issue with code 250 versus code 332?


----------



## skatewake (Feb 18, 2008)

How often does Aristocraft have there sale?


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Usually once a year, for a month or two. Seems to show up around January.


----------

